# Meetings?



## ezcry4t3d (May 25, 2009)

When and where is the next meeting? Are they regularly scheduled?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Our meetings are on the 3-rd Sunday of the month.

For this month we still haven't decided where.

More to follow.

--Nikolay


----------



## ezcry4t3d (May 25, 2009)

This is just a few days away, any decisions on where?
I'd prefer as far south as possible to shorten my drive. I'm staying with a friend in south Arlington.
How many people typically attend these?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It varies, sometimes a handful, sometimes about 20. I think everyone is busy this month.

If you are moving here I wouldn't mind having a roommate who can do water changes


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have Tropica catalogues for everyone that I got this summer. I'll bring them to the next meeting!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Those people never called me back about taking our group to Richland Chambers, I'll keep trying. It's starting to get to be bad weather though.


----------

